# Does the DCX2496 connect to REW?



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

Does the DCX2496 connect to REW?

I may have the wrong end of the stick here, I can set the equaliser to DCX2496 for EQ band purposes, but I thought that REW talked to them via RS232. The help files say that there are only two processors it talks to by serial link (AV32R & AV19R), so I am beginning to think that trying to get REW to talk to my DCX processors is a no-goer 

Can someone confirm this please, I think I just jumped to a conclusion by half-reading through a lot of stuff and I'm wasting my time trying it 

It's a pity as I have several of the things...

>


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

There is no connection at this time from REW to the DCX. You have to transfer the filter settings manually.

The DCX supports a PC program that connects to it via the RS232 that makes the manual setup of the DCX much easier than doing it through the DCX front panel however. The PC program it is available at the Behringer website.


----------



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you for that. I though it was something I was doing wrong at first.

I'm familiar with the DCX setup program -I'd used that to test the serial conection to my PC to check the USB to serial adapter was working. I have enough of the things and set them up regularly enough that I think I'm probably faster from the front panel anyway 

-eventually it dawned on me that it might not actually be programmed to connect 

Thanks for getting back to me...


>


----------

